# What is a "Snow bear"?



## BushHogBoy

I see them mentioned alittle on here, sounds like the MTD lawn tractor of the snow plow market? Any website or anyone using one?  just curious what they look like and why they so bad.


----------



## MSB1766

www.snowbear.com
they are personal snowplows


----------



## Big Nate's Plowing

real light guage metal


----------



## Lbilawncare

They are the plows most of us laugh at when we see them for sale at Lowes.


----------



## lownrangr

I almost kinda bought one...that is until I came here!!


----------



## FLASHMAN

> I see them mentioned alittle on here, sounds like the MTD lawn tractor of the snow plow market? Any website or anyone using one? just curious what they look like and why they so bad.


They are the ultimate wannabe plow...lol


----------



## Highpoint

A Snow Bear is something that you see mounted on a LOWE'S Izuzu cab over delivery truck.


----------



## BushHogBoy

How much do they sell for? Don't have the money but it almost looks like it's the kinda thing a guy like me could use. Light duty use, two wheel drive use, and cheap. Just to get me by a year doing a few residential drives until I can afford a 4x4 and commercial plow. How much do they cost? I'm just asking so don't go  

LOL


----------



## columbiaplower

*DONT*

BHB- they cost about a grand......don't waste your money. They are garbage.


----------



## BushHogBoy

*Re: DONT*



> _Originally posted by columbiaplower _
> *BHB- they cost about a grand......don't waste your money. They are garbage. *


Oh yeah, I've seen decent used commercial ones around here for that much. I was guessing around $500 in which case it might be worth giving it a shot for what I do (if it broke I can weld it and beef it up some). Guess I'll stick with the little tractors this year at least they're paid for and versatile payup 
Thanks.


----------



## 99zr2

YA do your self a favor and stick with the tracktors.

JOsh 99zr2


----------



## toiyabe

*Kind words for the snow bear*

I live at 6,000 feet in the Sierra Nevada. I get about 15 feet of snow per season. I plow about a mile of dirt road with a Snow Bear mounted on an old suburban. I have used the plow for seven years. I bought it for $1,100 at a warehouse store. I plow every 6 inches, which in a storm cycle is about every 6 hours. The only problem of consequence has been the winch motors which are made by Superwinch. Have I welded on them, yes. Have my friends with other plows, Western, Meyer, welded on theirs, yes. I suppose I could say speaking from years of experience, Snow Bears aren't "garbage".


----------



## BushHogBoy

Thanks for the input toiyabe. Is your Suburban 4wd or just 2wd?
Got any photos of the Snowbear? Could not find any good shots of the frame and mounting apparatus on their site.


----------



## toiyabe

*4x4*

A two wheel drive is going to get kicked sideways if you have much snow at all.. I chain all four tires.. I don't have photos of the attachment. There is a mount on the truck and a swivel connection.. you do have to swing the blade by hand, but for the price it is not a bother.


----------



## phillyplowking1

> I plow about a mile of dirt road with a Snow Bear mounted on an old suburban. I have used the plow for seven years. I bought it for $1,100 at a warehouse store. I plow every 6 inches, which in a storm cycle is about every 6 hours. The only problem of consequence has been the winch motors which are made by Superwinch.


 you can be serious !


----------



## easthavenplower

listen they are rbage their might be good for 1 thing a boat anchor maybe not THeir so crappy and light it might float


----------



## phillyplowking1

There To light to even be a boat anchor.


----------



## BushHogBoy

Ok Ok I get the idea guys LOL.


----------



## toiyabe

*phillyplowking1*

Did you mean you can"t be serious? Does it not appear that I made a serious statement? I find it odd that one is so quick to disparage. The facts are real.


----------



## toiyabe

*BushHogBoy*

If you do your home work i.e. take a look at the volume of snow you will need to move you can make a decision as to the plow you can use. My home gets a lot of snow.. Probably more than anywhere in the east. I also deal with a long very steep driveway. The Snow Bear works fine.. But if you read the posts one would have to be an idiot to buy one.. If you read the "anti" posts they are usually of the "Chevy trucks are crap" sort of thing, poorly reasoned and from people without much experience with them. My only guess is that many eastern plow operators are not open to concepts in conflict with their own. That, or they are even worse equipment abusers than myself.


----------



## BushHogBoy

*Re: BushHogBoy*



> _Originally posted by toiyabe _
> *If you do your home work i.e. take a look at the volume of snow you will need to move you can make a decision as to the plow you can use. My home gets a lot of snow.. Probably more than anywhere in the east. I also deal with a long very steep driveway. The Snow Bear works fine.. But if you read the posts one would have to be an idiot to buy one.. If you read the "anti" posts they are usually of the "Chevy trucks are crap" sort of thing, poorly reasoned and from people without much experience with them. My only guess is that many eastern plow operators are not open to concepts in conflict with their own. That, or they are even worse equipment abusers than myself. *


I understand what you are getting at and I have been thinking about that this whole time. I also (sadly) can't go buy something just because one person only recommended it. I understand it is probably better than everyone is saying, but without comparing it side by side with a more popular brand it is hard for me to know what is what. We generally don't get very deep snows and if we do then I plow with the storm (always used garden tractors before and planned to this winter) so as to keep up with it. If a snow bear can be used with a 2wd ¾ ton truck, skip down to the next paragraph. If not, then I guess there's no choice but to keep with the garden tractors this year.

IF the Snowbear can successfully be used with a 2wd truck in 6" or less snows, then I would have to come up with the money and that would be hard for me right now. How are they sold? Through dealers or factory direct? How would I get current pricing info? Where would I get parts?

I am pretty sure this year I will be staying with garden tractors for my driveways and maybe next year have a 4x4 with a commercial plow on it. Not really a chance of getting any plow this year (snow bear for example) but it never hurts to ask. Thanks.


----------



## Bill c

My advice would be to skip the snowbear and buy a snowblower for the few driveways that you plan on doing this year.My neighbor bought one last year and during the christmas day storm he twisted it in the first hour.It now sits in his back yard with quite a few 50 caliber holes in it.


----------



## Grshppr

Bushhogboy, i've seen some of the pics on Lawnsite of things you've created with a welder, why not skip the Snowbear (which is basically an expensive doorstop as far as I am concerned) and make something up yourself. Take a look at the design of some of the plows out there and build it. A friend of mine welded up a V-plow and let me tell you you couldn't tell it wasn't a manufactured plow. Cost him $1500 in materials and the hydraulics. The pump ran off a belt. Just my 2cents


----------



## BushHogBoy

Chris, thanks I thought about it. I would probably just go with an electric winch to lift it due to simplicity and cost (and go with manual angle or something electric). But, is a plow on a 2wd truck a worthwhile pursuit? That’s the real question I guess.
Also if you could get some pics of your friend’s plow that he built that would be cool.
Thanks,
Eric


----------



## BushHogBoy

Bill c, i already have two garden tractors with blades and another one with a snowthrower. Thanks,
Eric


----------



## toiyabe

*Bushhog*

I wouldn't plow with a two wheel drive.. I think you would wind up fighting it.. I think if someone twisted their plow.. it says more about them than the plow.. I twisted my plow,,, hitting a stump at 20 mph... my fault entirely.. easily straightened though.

Hard to beat a good honda snowblower.


----------



## SnowGodFather

> _Originally posted by Grshppr _
> *Bushhogboy, i've seen some of the pics on Lawnsite of things you've created with a welder, why not skip the Snowbear (which is basically an expensive doorstop as far as I am concerned) and make something up yourself. Take a look at the design of some of the plows out there and build it. A friend of mine welded up a V-plow and let me tell you you couldn't tell it wasn't a manufactured plow. Cost him $1500 in materials and the hydraulics. The pump ran off a belt. Just my 2cents *


2-55gallon drum halves and he's got a snow plow..................

Let the homeowner plow go.

They have some on ebay if you want one for about $2-300

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2446851612&category=6763
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2447747068&category=6763


----------



## Big Nate's Plowing

why not just weld some 55 gallon drums together? it would be just as strong and it would be a little taller

pumpkin:


----------



## SnowGodFather

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=6763&item=2446682635

This will fit your truck and is a real good plow, I bet you could have the whole set-up for less than $500.

It's even on an F250


----------



## BushHogBoy

> _Originally posted by SnowGodFather _
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=6763&item=2446682635
> 
> This will fit your truck and is a real good plow, I bet you could have the whole set-up for less than $500.
> 
> It's even on an F250 *


But it looks like a big, heavy brute and I doubt I could use something that heavy on a 2wd? Thanks for the link. any thoughts about using a plow like that on my truck with weight and chains on back?


----------



## Got Snow

not sure what 2wd truck your planning on using but your gonna need alot of weight to makke it work. not to mention chains and alot of aggrivation.

i'm sure the snow bear plow does what it's supposed to do....allow a homeowner to take care of his property without contracting the work out.

it's not designed for commercial use and most you wont get the best return on your dollar with this piece of equipment.

use the right tool for the job. i bet you dont mow lawns for a living with a push reel mower or even a 22".


----------



## BushHogBoy

> _Originally posted by Got Snow _
> *not sure what 2wd truck your planning on using but your gonna need alot of weight to makke it work. not to mention chains and alot of aggrivation.
> 
> i'm sure the snow bear plow does what it's supposed to do....allow a homeowner to take care of his property without contracting the work out.
> 
> it's not designed for commercial use and most you wont get the best return on your dollar with this piece of equipment.
> 
> use the right tool for the job. i bet you dont mow lawns for a living with a push reel mower or even a 22". *


well my truck is a '90 Ford F250. I would add weight and possibly even use tire chains. Remember we get a ton less snow than you do up north. Most we are likely to get in one sitting is 4-6". When it gets 6" or deeper (rare) I just plow with the storm. I put 5' plows with garden tractors so I would think a much heavier truck could push a couple more feet OK. Sure it couldn't stack as well or push large amounts but I wouldn't try to. I'm thinking about that last link SnowGodFather posted on the Valk 8' plow. It is simple and cheap and heavy duty. What are your thoughts on this? Just put new snow tires on truck also.
I'm not considering the SnowBear right now unless I got a used one real cheap. No I don't mow with a 22"  Love the eXmark LOL.


----------



## toiyabe

*Surprising me*

After reading posts especially from various curmudgeons, I learned that using a chained 4x4 is unusual, and that plows do use 2x4 back east. My assumption is that because it is colder the snow has less water content. Without a chained 4x4 here you would never get out of your driveway pushing snow. Heck at our house you can't get a 2x4 pickup up our drive way in the summer without added weight, steep and loose gravel. I plowed this morning, 8 inches.. mostly for my wife and her tracker 4x4.. chained suburban..


----------



## easthavenplower

*Re: Surprising me*



> _Originally posted by toiyabe _
> *After reading posts especially from various curmudgeons, I learned that using a chained 4x4 is unusual, and that plows do use 2x4 back east. My assumption is that because it is colder the snow has less water content.
> 
> not many people use 2 wheel drive trucks to plow snow here in the east unless they are big heavy trucks im talking at minimum f 350 and load the hell out of it with weight.ussually the water in the snow is very heavy due to being on the ocean.so when we get 12 inches of snow that would be like 24 inches of that nice fluffy stuff.alot of times were pushing 4 inches of snow with about 2 inches of slush under that and another .5 inch of ice below that.so i wouldnt reccomend a 2 wheel drive truck at all.*


----------



## BushHogBoy

Yes but I'm in south central IN. if I get it and it doesn't work out I can sell it or keep it for later days. Still thinking about it.


----------



## Rainman

I am in the process of building my own plow as we speak! I fashioned it after the Snowbear but used heavier material.
It is mounted on the truck but needs the locking mechanism for the angling installed. I used a winch setup to pull the blade up.
Unlike the Snowbear, I mounted the winch on the truck so I can use it when the plow is not mounted. I am using a roller on the tower to keep the cable on a straight pull. It mounts and dismounts in less than a minute. I made everythibg at work in my spare time. I do however need to know where to set the stops so the wear plate is sitting at the proper angle. Does anyone know what angle the blade should be when it is sitting on the ground? I will post a pic when I can. The truck only drops about an inch when the plow is lifted. If I can build it , anyone can.


----------



## Got Snow

if what your plowing is flat and smooth you can get by with 2wd. if you want to make money get a powered plow, leave the snowbear for the homeowners. go for the 8' plow


----------



## BushHogBoy

Rainman,
I’d be interested in seeing pictures so I could get ideas as how you would build the moldboard. I know you would use curved plates to go on the back and attach it to the frame and hold the shape of the moldboard but how do you bend steel to fit that is thick enough for the job? I had thought of using thick plastic, this would be durable, lightweight and easy to shape. Then have a steel frame to support it all. Like the idea of leaving winch on truck. Good thinking. 

Thanks Got Snow. I decided not to get the Valk right now but I may later decide to make one. Probably just stick to my little tractors for now


----------



## SnowGodFather

> _Originally posted by BushHogBoy _
> *I'm thinking about that last link SnowGodFather posted on the Valk 8' plow. It is simple and cheap and heavy duty. *


Valk Manufacturing 8' snow plow Item number: 2446682635

Bidding has ended for this item (cindy0630 is the winner)

Unless you are that person you didn't think hard enough.

You could of gotten than plow and used in for 10 years on any truck.


----------



## toiyabe

*no hydraulics on that valk... extra $*

.


----------



## Rainman

I used 1/8 thick plate steel for the backboard.I shaped it in a small hydraulic press. used a 8" I-beam and a helping hand to shape it a little at a time. i'll post some pics as soon as I can!


----------



## BushHogBoy

Thanks Rainman. Seems like you could use a pipe bender also? Same thing but has curved peices.


----------



## Got Snow

use some 1/4" plate stock and plasma cut the curved shape out


----------



## BushHogBoy

> _Originally posted by Got Snow _
> *use some 1/4" plate stock and plasma cut the curved shape out *


I tried to say that before but couldn't explain it well in so few words. Sorry about that. I figured out that part of it (frame), but I meant the moldboard itself, the part that goes over the frame sections. I don't think I could get anything any thicker than 16 gauge bent for something like that and that would be hard. But I don't have all the nice shop tools some guys have (like hydraulic press).
Thanks.
Eric


----------



## LandscapeEscape77

eric-didnt realize you were in the sno-biz. If you dont mind-could you snap a few pics of your plowing fleet for me? 

Thanks SO Much, 
Austin


----------



## SnowGodFather

> _Originally posted by toiyabe _
> *no hydraulics on that valk... extra $*


Still, with a Fenner pump that sells on ebay for $360 3 cylinders he was at about $600 and had a great plow.


----------



## KLC99

Eric, there is a very good fisher plow for sal in the used equipment forum here on plowsite that will fit your truck. Looks like 800-1000 range with belt drive hydraulics (top of the line system that will last forever) That would be awesome on your truck!


----------



## BushHogBoy

Austin yes I’ll try to get a pic sometime. I’ll be leaving here shortly and be gone till Saturday night so you may not get it till Sunday unless I have a chance to get it later today before I leave.

Chip, not enough funds right now  thanks anyway.


----------



## gpin

The City of Philadelphia and PECO (Philadelphia Electric Company) bought over 100 units about 8 years ago. After 1 season they sold them at Vilsmeyer Auction in Montgomeryville. 1 guy bought 20 of them, picked up 5 and never returned to pick up the balance. I drove by a year later and there were still a few rusting on the lot. They use an electric motor and chain to drive the plow up and down w/ no power angle.


----------



## toiyabe

*gpin,,*

Seven years of doing this road..


----------



## toiyabe

*again*

180" of snow average per season, dirt road.


----------



## gpin

toiyabe,
I'll stand corrected. I will also venture to say that you are an experienced operater. The only difference is that Tahoe has snow. In the Philadlephia suburbs we specialize in slush and wet snow. The weight of the plow makes a big difference here.


----------



## toiyabe

*gpin*

I appreciate your courteous answer. the Snow Bear works for me for specific reasons. I need to cut and fit around horse trailers, boats, barns, trees, and climb a steep road, that combined with the heaviness of our snow... A wide and heavy plow would cause me grief. In town large loaders are used.. Trucks with western/meyer etc. aren't used much due to the volume of snow.


----------



## gpin

That's some beautiful country toiyabe. Some of my friends went out to CU in the late 70s and only 1 ever made it back east.


----------



## toiyabe

*Thanks,, we like,,,,,*

camp and ride horses, bikes etc in summer, ski in winter


----------



## NYplowboy

toiyabe,

First of all, I was born and raised in the Sierras, I now live in upstate NY, We have areas here that average 196" a year and over 200" is not unheard of. Please note that that the "east" DOES know what snow is!....ask Buffalo. No matter what rig we push, we are all here to help each other!



2000 GMC Sierra Z71 ext. cab. Fisher RD MM2


----------



## gpin

I'm the easterner perpetuating that myth, but I'm from Philadelphia. I used to do work in Erie, Pa and in Buffalo and VT and you folks get alot of weather off the lakes.


----------



## kl0an

OK, bring it to Seward or Valdez Alaska.. Average annual snowfall is 500 inches.. My only question is this: When does it change to feet instead of inches. I mean, isn't 200 inches or 500 inches just plain silly?

When you go to Valdez in the Summer and ask the people there what they do in the Winter for work, they just say "Shovel". The snow gets so deep there, it'll sink boats in the harbor if they aren't shoveled off.. All the building have bicycle flags on the vents in the roof so they can run snowblowers on the roofs.

A snowplowers dreamland..

Paul


----------



## Peterbilt379CJ

Wow, this guy toiyabe is getting hammered and rightly so, but I will say this.........He needs to come out her to the east nd see what we have to deal with out here. Yeah ok, we might not get snow 2 miles deep or whatever he gets out htere but I would like to take that snowbear and replace my eight foot fisher with it. I would give the snow bear all of about 20 feet and i would end up folding it under my Dodgr Ram and driving over it.

We easterners get out here what we affectionatley call "BOILERPLATE" or the coomon name is called "ICE". My fisher like other trip edge blades are superior to full trip moldbolds in the hard packed snow or ice but only to a point. There are times when you are not going to scrape anything out here. I mean heavy wheelloaders cant make a dent. Your snowbear would not last 5 minutes out here.

WE ARE ALL BLADEMEN OUT HERE NO MATTERR WHERE YOU LIVE OR PLOW. IT ALSO MAKES NO DIFFRENCE HOW BIG OR SMALL A CONTRACTOR YOU ARE, WE ARE ALL HERE TO DO A JOB, THE SAME JOB MIND YOU.

SOME OF US HAVE BEEN DOING THIS A LONG TIME LIKE I WHO HAS BEEN PLOWING SINCE I GOT MY TONKA BULLDOZER 31 YEARS AGO AND DID MY MOTHERS DRIVWAY WITH IT WHICH TOOK 2 DAYS. SOME OF US HAVE NEVER DONE THIS AT ALL AND THIS MIGHT BE OUR FIRST SEASON OF SNOWPLOWING. 

MY POINT IS IS THAT US VETERAN BLADEMEN NEED TO EMBRACE AND TEACH OUR YOUNGER AND LESS EXPIERIANCED OPERATORS THE CORRECT WAY THE FIRST TIME. 

I AM EXTREMLY PASSIONATE ABOUT PUSHING SNOW AND THE ENTIRE SNOW INDUSTRY. ALWAYS HAVE BEEN. IF THERE ARE ANY QUESTIONS REGARDING WELL....ANYTHING JUST ASK I WILL BE MORE THAN HAPPY TO HELP MY FELLOW BROTHERS AND SISTERS.

AS FAR AS TOIYABE GOES HE IS JUST A VERY NEGATIVE PERSON WHO IS A BLACK MARK ON THE INDUSTRY AND THIS WONDERFUL WEBSITE. IGNORE HIM. HE IS ONLY MAKING HIMSELF LOOK LIKE A MORON.


----------



## Grshppr

This is where the "snowbear" belongs:


----------



## SnowGodFather

Is this better than a Snowbear?


----------



## 99zr2

How about this?

LOL SnowgodFather


----------



## Big Nate's Plowing

or this


----------



## phillyplowking1

How bout this?I think the snowbear will push a little more snow than this or my 810


----------



## h_riderca

This is a very funny thread. I think all he is saying is that where there is so much snow that only truck mounted blowers can move the snow. The snow bear and all other plows are equal. Bottom line is no plow will be able to move the snow. 

He is not comparing the snow bear to western's when used in area where truck mounted blade are used to clear snow off roads.


----------



## toiyabe

*Yes,,, exactly..*

The subtle points of rhetoric were lost on a few around here... HOO RAH


----------



## Crumm

> _Originally posted by Rainman _
> *I do however need to know where to set the stops so the wear plate is sitting at the proper angle. Does anyone know what angle the blade should be when it is sitting on the ground? *


Rainman, Check out THIS POST. I just went through the same thing and found out that 70 degrees is about right.


----------



## Crumm

I just read the post that I linked to and what do you know you replied in it. Now don't I feel silly.......now I know how toiyabe feels.


----------



## 99zr2

All I am saying is that if Ihad 1000 dollars I would rather have a dam good snowblower than that silly snowbear thing.


Josh 99zr2


----------



## phillyplowking1

i would rather have a rusty shovel


----------



## 99zr2

That would save the 1000 dollars. LOL


----------



## David Smith

My opinion is that unless you have personally owned/used one, you can't call it garbage.

If it isn't as good as your plow, doesn't make others garbage.

If it fits your needs, then go for it.

For light duty jobs, it seems like a good enough plow, as long as you're not planning to make any money with it!

David


----------



## toiyabe

*If photo posts, this is why a snow bear is as good as a meyer etc..*

Because they are both worthless in places where it actually snows.. All Contractors/Commerical plowers around here use these and blowers.. 'Course, if the photo does not post, this is an utterly worthless post.


----------



## toiyabe

*Well, it posted, now, Nate, Philly, Ford....*

You use trucks... or maybe little backhoes.. But if you were here, you simply could not operate. The loader in the preceeding photo is what you would need. Now,, you made what you thought were clever sarcastic remarks about the snow bear. Yet, it works for me out in the desert... 10 miles west in town, all your rigs would be as suitable as my Snow Bear. Even plowing the county road to my valley can't be done with one of your light trucks. A loader as above... is needed. The snow depths here are either beyond your comprehension, or your preconcieved ideas rule the rational part of your brain.. You don't get the girl either.


----------



## 99zr2

Dude toyboy or what ever your name is. I think that you should read you last post agin and tell us all what you said in there that is verry unrealilistic.

Well let me point out a couple off the obvious. You say in that post " You use trucks... or little backhoes.. But ifyou were here you simply could not operate. The loader in the preceeding photo is what you would need." and " Even plowing the county road to my valley can't be done with one of your little tucks. A loader as above .. is needed."

Now how can you say things like this when your truck that you say is a suburban that actually is not a sububan. Nore is a subrban any different than a full size truck. Now if you can find me or us some kind of information that proves that a suburban is like a super rig of the centry that towers over all other trucks than I will taket all back. Untill then all that I have to say to you is just say what you got to say just remeber what you said when you said it and how you said it when you were spraying it.

Oh yah and back to your quote why is that vehicle you have able to move all that snow and trucks that we hav eout here can't. According to your post YOU should need a loader too. I havent read anywere in htis post were you say that you have a loader. So are you really moving the snow with a loader and then parking that vehicle in its place?



Josh 99zr2


----------



## The Boss

Junk.


----------



## phillyplowking1

What do u think this is?


----------



## phillyplowking1

?? I use loaders....


----------



## toiyabe

*99zr2*

Read the word "desert" 99zr2 I explained the difference between what I do, and what is needed west of me in this post and many times prior. Your inability to see the two separate issues is astounding, but you are not alone. Another useless attempt at illustration; two days ago we had a storm, my house got 8 inches, two miles west 2 feet, 10 miles west 3 feet, 15 miles west 5 feet. Get it now? Doubt it. My plow photos I posted explained the machine pushing the plow. And explained why I now use a suburban, reading the posts would have cleared that mystery for you. Philly, A bucket is near useless for plowing as I would think you would know,,, and a forklift?? This board is absolutely amazing. I visit a number of boards, mostly sailboats and jeeps. I have never experienced the illiteracy, closemindedness, and kneejerk angry reactions that many this board's posters exhibit. Many of you must be French Army Veterans.


----------



## The Boss

:crying:


----------



## Mick

Just a couple of questions -

Why hasn't this thread been locked? BushHogBoy's question of "What is a Snowbear?" has been answered to his satisfaction and this thread has degenerated into something else.

Why hasn't toiyabe been banned? In this thread and another about Snowbear, he's obviously simply agitating others by purposely confusing the issue.


----------



## gpin

Amen. Let it go folks.


----------



## 99zr2

I think that we are able to let this go except for that other guy.:realmad: :realmad:


----------



## h_riderca

I guess people did not read the whole thread. He was not comparing the snowbear to a western or fisher...... in everyday use. He was saying that ordinary truck plows on pickup were next to useless in his area of the country.


----------



## OX1

Why would I want a snowbear for a grand when this could be had for $15.










Seriously, a buddy has bought 4 plow rigs (mostly for the parts off the trucks) for less than a grand each in the last 2 years. That includes a running rig and a lighter duty "commercial type" truck plow. Not sure why you would not just do that if you had enough property to actually need a plow. E-bay has couple right now for much less than a grand

Anyway, he gave me one for free which I mounted to another truck a little lower. Maybe now I can plow my "non-real" snow without actually running over my own plow


----------



## toiyabe

*photos*

I posted some photos at thread; Got a little snow,, dragged out the Snow Bear

for the snow bear bashers among you.
Mick if you could explain;he's obviously simply agitating others by purposely confusing the issue. In what manner am I confusing the issue? Please let me know.


----------



## rewoodworking

is it like the plowmaster rig plow


----------



## toiyabe

I am unfamiliar with the plowmaster..


----------



## rewoodworking

he has the snowsport mounts in a 2" receiver


----------



## Aloha

I read this entire thread (found it by mistake) and thought I'd say it's a pretty awful first impression. If people are coming here that are new to the "profession" of snow plowing this thread might just change their mind.

I used to live in Lake Tahoe and can attest to the near worthlessness of a pickup truck with a blade. It's great for small storms and clean up but you really do need a big ass tractor / blower to make it happen. When you get a 500" year you quickly run out of room to push snow and the only option is to either blow it or haul it out. The city of South Lake Tahoe has a HUGE storage location for all of the snow they remove from the Hwy. 50 area and it's all done with dump trucks and big blowers. The trick in Tahoe is to stay up on the storm... something Toiyabe said he does. For those that came in mid-thread and didn't bother to read all of his posts you missed out on him saying that every six inches or so he makes a pass. I could see his plow being extremely useful and in Tahoe it could easily pay for itself in one winter. Tahoe gets everything from fluffy powder to "Sierra Cement" and in large quantities. I'm not saying that right coast guys don't have major storms but there are few places in the lower 48 states that get over 500 inches of snow each year - Tahoe being one of them. Just because it's not a big boy toy doesn't make it a pile of garbage. I'm sure there are lots of pissing contests here and that egos play a big part in the selection of the truck / plow someone runs so I'll leave with this...

There's always someone out there that has a nicer truck, plow, tractor, or blower than you do and I bet they don't tell you your stuff is garbage.

Aloha


----------



## rewoodworking

yes i agree the problem is that every one has am opinion and opinions are like a#@holes everyone has one


----------



## 99zr2

And they all stink!!  


Josh 99zr2


----------



## toiyabe

*Aloha*

You are a man... Good clear precise thinking...


----------



## old_nodaker

Yeah, I've been a member all of 30 minutes. Guess the snow bear is the equivilant of the JD L series lawn tractors. Several here have nailed toiyable's point. The fault I would find with toiyable is he stomped on the Easteners to make it. Then there's the "I've plowed snow for 300 years and you beginners shouldn't even be on here" posts, even though I thought this was labeled as 'personal use' forum. By this time, on the lawn tractor forum someone would say "can't we all just get alawn." Is there a equivilant saying for snow plowing?


----------



## fwa211

I've had a snow bear for three years now. I can't compare to anything but a shovel and snow blower and it beats both hands down. I've read most or all of the slag jobs in this site and I would still say I paid about $600 Cdn (yes, I have receipt to prove it.) for my "toy" plow put it on a s-type Blazer, much better and faster than a snow blower. I have a 2-acre yard site and my driveway runs the most of the length (maybe 200 hundred yards?) and it is quite wide. I would not recommend it for commercial use, however for personal use as directed by snow bear "yes they are selling as a personal use only" it is a great asset in snow clearing. My only concerns are the winch (poor quality) and it does not back drag well because of its lightweight. Is it perfect absolutely not, but it does the job for my situation. For those of you who wish to continue to slag the snow bear go ahead but those that are interested in one, please know they can be very effective.


----------



## Guest

I know a man in Goshen, NH who used a snow bear on a Jeep Cherokee. He owns a paving business and does some light commercial work with his jeep and plow. It does a great job. It's not a big snowblade, but you plow with the storm. And you can't abuse it like you can a Fisher, Meyer, Diamond, Wastern, Boss, etc. 

But really folks, the SnowBear is a great plow for personal use. He's never had any issues with his, NONE. And he does light commercial work with it plus his driveway.

I know I'm kind of late for my reply but I'd like to get this in. Some people are jerks to people with SnowBear. Personally, if I had a SnowBear, it'd break thru my equipment abuse. I've broke plows on my Bolens tractors. But I've also seen plows break on big trucks. It's the driver that does the abuse.

I like toiyabe, he seems pretty neat. I think people should try out the snowbear before they can call it negative names. Instead of just listening to what SOME people say, you should try it. Look at it, it's not ****** looking.

Sincerely,
Cigam


----------



## 99zr2

Ok I will send in another reply to this disscution for the last time. The only thing I know about a snow bunny from my own experiences is that for one I pass two of them on my way to work and they never move. All winter long they are covered in snow and one even becomes part of the snowbank. 
Also I looked at one of these things at home depot and they look like they are made to go on a fourwheeler or one of those mule all pourpose vehical.

Me myself I woulden't trust it because it dont have a name brand behind it.

Ok thats it I am done with this. :salute:


----------



## MnSensei

*Personal Experience*

Hi guys. First I want to say that SnowBear markets their plow as a "personal snow plow" and it's for one purpose, and one purpose only; to allow a homeowner to plow his OWN driveway. It is defiantely not intended for commercial use of any kind. They make that very clear on the website and with the plow. Used for it's intended purpose it's a great plow.

Most of those saying it's "garbage" or "junk" have never used one, and are comparing it to a commercial plow. I got mine, with mounting kit, snow deflector, skids, storage cart, etc. for $700. You can't touch a "real" plow for that amount of money, and most homeowners wouldn't want that kind of weight and mounts on their everyday vehicles anyway. With the SnowBear you put it on and off in a couple of minutes only when you need to do you driveway. You just wheel it up to the front of the vehicle, slip it on, connect the wiring plug in, and away you go.
In the spring you just wheel it to a shed or corner of the garage, stand it up and it takes up about 3'x6' of floor space.

My driveway is 65 feet wide and took forever with a snowblower.
I have mine mounted on a Suzuki Samurai and I can turn around in the space of the driveway, and have it plowed in a matter of minutes, a HUGE time saver over a snowblower. I also do two relative's drives in the neighborhood.

I had the plow for years and have never had a problem of any kind. I also plow my storage area for my boats and it is a rock base. Not a problem there either.

It is not made for anything more than driveways and it does what it was made for quite well. Just don't think you will get away with substituting it for a commercial plow, for any length of time, it just isn't made for that, just as commercial ones aren't convenient for homeowners.

Email me with questions if you like.


----------



## 68 bullitt

columbiaplower said:


> BHB- they cost about a grand......don't waste your money. They are garbage.


Have you tried one personally?


----------



## 68 bullitt

Bill c said:


> My advice would be to skip the snowbear and buy a snowblower for the few driveways that you plan on doing this year.My neighbor bought one last year and during the christmas day storm he twisted it in the first hour.It now sits in his back yard with quite a few 50 caliber holes in it.


How much snow or ice was he plowing? And yes, if you drive it like a DOT plow and you have anything but a DOT plow, you will twist it..My 2 cents worth


----------



## QMVA

WHAT ARE YOU DOING! :realmad: 

All your going to do is start another fight. So please let it go. Most plowers realize that a snowbear is a great plow for personal use but, junk for commercial. If they dont realize it then their lying  . Now hopefully we will not have to go through another on of these threads again.


----------



## The Boss

A perfect example of why I hate old threads.


----------



## RamesesSnow23

QMVA said:


> WHAT ARE YOU DOING! :realmad:
> 
> All your going to do is start another fight. So please let it go. Most plowers realize that a snowbear is a great plow for personal use but, junk for commercial. If they dont realize it then their lying  . Now hopefully we will not have to go through another on of these threads again.


I don't see anyone arguing, if the thread is at the top and someone sees it as recent and replys in a nice mannar why is that a crime, and why do we have to worry about it starting a fight?


----------



## QMVA

Nearly one year ago is not recent. The reason I don't want this thread to go on is because the actual thread question has been answered and all it became was a war zone. If someone has more questions it would be best if they used a new thread instead of this old one. JMO :waving:


----------



## Crumm

QMVA said:


> If someone has more questions it would be best if they used a new thread instead of this old one:


I agree 100%. This one needs deleted.


----------

